# Auto tamper



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Afternoon one and all.

Have been trawling the interwebby thingummy looking for a home made auto tamper...

I have seen things that made me smile and some which will remain burnt into my brain forever, but that's a different story.........

Anyways, I have an old citrus press and a tamper head........ Any details of how to make an adjustable adapter?

I know some puritans frown upon such things but the missus was keen to see if one may help her make "A lovely brew!"

Couldn't find anything on here, but apologies if I have overlooked it........

Thanks for all and any help

Mike


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

It doesn't take long to learn how to tamp properly and within a short while your missus will be making that lovely brew more consistently than any auto tamp which can not take variables into account.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Keep her on the same bean, tamper for a period, this should help her learn the right tamp pressure, then try switching bean or maybe adjust the grind and get her to adjust her tamp to get the shot right.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Something like this might help when it comes out

http://www.clockworkespresso.com

Other than that there are click mats that can help you judge pressure , stands to help you tamp even , or tampers that click when a pressure is reached .

Main thing is getting it level and the coffee even across the basket ( this is where the practice comes in )


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Decisions, decisions, decisions!!!

I could convince the good lady I need to spend money and go tinkering in the garage till forever..........

OR

I spend money on something for here to use to learn how to make me a decent brew!!!

Should start a poll for help.......


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Suppose no one has a puqpress for sale then???

Automatic WITH A PLUG!!!


----------

